# buying se-r



## nismoer (May 6, 2010)

hey guys well i was thinking about buying an 06 se-r and was just wondering if they have any common problems or faults. Also when is the major maintenance needed like timing belt/chain. How are transmissions on these aswell cause i herd they are a bit rough? thanks for any help. I come from the honda scene so no to familiar with nissans.:waving:


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

nismoer said:


> hey guys well i was thinking about buying an 06 se-r and was just wondering if they have any common problems or faults. Also when is the major maintenance needed like timing belt/chain. How are transmissions on these aswell cause i herd they are a bit rough? thanks for any help. I come from the honda scene so no to familiar with nissans.:waving:


I'd recommend listening for worn bearings when you're test driving (they make a whirring sound), warped rotors (the OEM stuff warps pretty easily if it was driven hard), and clutch feel if it's a 6MT. Other than that they're solid. I bought mine with 37K almost 2 years ago and I'm up to 67K with no problems and I drive mine HARD.


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

i recently bought mine...the only problem i've had so far is an electric motor mount which caused my tranny to not engage 5th gear on my 5A/T it wasn't a major problem they said the part was from nissan and cost about 165 so nothign horrible but other then that my car runs/rides like new its a 05 5A/T with about 65k
good luck


----------

